# All St Croix Rods will soon be made in Mexico????



## catfishfan69

So I just came back from the Indy boat show. $5.00 to park $13.00 to get it. I just walked around Tackle Town and that was it. Let me tell you NO BARGINS! Everything was higher then heck! Might as well go to Bass Pro. $950.00 for a 10' X10' space to SET UP! 

Anyways I talked to a guy who was back field neighbors I guess you would call it with one of the guys who owns St. Croix Rods. He told me that the guy is having a multi million dollar house built in Arizona just minutes from the Mexico Border and will be moving there as soon as it is done. And by 2014 he is going to close the U.S. factory and build on to the Mexico factory and have ALL St Croix rods made there. 

Someone wrote on this site a couple of years ago that they asked St. Croix what the difference was in rods made in the U.S. and Mexico. He was informed that there weren't any big differences in the rods. Just where they were build and the cost of labor. 

Well I asked this guy that as he seemed to know a lot about St Croix Rods as he had a very large selection of them. He said that was true. As far as he knew - which he wasn't 100% sure BUT he thought when they order blanks, eyes, handles, wraps, ect. They ship half the order to the U.S. and the other half to Mexico. So I guess the guy who said that a few years ago was right about that. 

IF you go over there and want to ask the guy yourself. He has probably 12 spaces 6 spaces back to back and he has everything from ice jigs $1.49 each to bobbers, to rods and reels. I don't think you can miss him!


----------



## HookUpFishOn

Thanks for the info. I love St Croix rods, but usually can only afford the premier series(which i think is made in mexico). On a sad note, I finally broke the first one I ever owned on Saturday, when I caught a lure on a branch. It was the first "real" fishing rod my dad bought me about 15 years ago. 6'6" medium action premier series. I think I'm going to glue it together and hang it on the wall. It deserves recognition, caught fish in 9 states and 2 countries. RIP!


----------



## Fishing Flyer

You may be able to pay $50 for a new rod using the service plan, which covers rods outside of the warranty period I believe. I would call and ask for sure.

Also, if it was a 2 piece, and you broke the top half, you can buy a new top half of a 2 piece Premier from St. Croix for about $30.


----------



## leftfordead88

I've got a triumph and a mojo bass rod, both made in Mexico, I love these rods and I don't mind supporting Mexican made products. it keeps more of them employed over there and the more Mexicans with jobs in their own country means less Mexicans over here leaching off the hard working American tax payer.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## acklac7

I can almost assure that you were fed a giant line of BS:T. St.Croix has always been adamant about most of there products being made in the USA.


----------



## acklac7

Fishing Flyer said:


> You may be able to pay $50 for a new rod using the service plan, which covers rods outside of the warranty period I believe. I would call and ask for sure.
> 
> Also, if it was a 2 piece, and you broke the top half, you can buy a new top half of a 2 piece Premier from St. Croix for about $30.


I have 2 broken St.croixs (my fault) I will be sending in / upgrading to avid's using this plan here in a few days, St.Croix is a phenomenal company to do business with.
*
GOLD STAR SERVICE PLAN*

Ahh..but what if you&#8217;re not registered as the original owner of the rod. Or your buddy stepped on your rod, or slammed it in a car door, or worse yet, used it to free a snag. No worries. St. Croix&#8217;s Gold Star Plan eliminates the uncertainty of a dubious warranty claim. Here&#8217;s what to do.

1. Return your damaged rod to St. Croix. You can use our Discount Shipping Program to save money.

2. Include a note requesting our Gold Star Service, along with a check for the Gold Star fee. Here are those fees:

$50 for any rod in these series: TRIUMPH, PREMIER (all series), MOJO (all series), EYECON, PANFISH, RAGE, RIO SANTO, TIDEMASTER, WILD RIVER

$75 for any rod in these series: AVID (all series), LEGEND (all series), IMPERIAL, BANK ROBBER, HIGH STICK DRIFTER

3. Upon receipt of your rod, our Service Technician will determine whether to repair or replace your rod. Keep in mind we&#8217;ll chose to repair it when we can make it perform like new.

4. That&#8217;s all there is to it. There&#8217;s no additional s&h charge for shipments within the continental USA. The s&h charge for shipments to Alaska, Hawaii, and all other countries is $30. The $30 fee for international shipments must be paid by credit card (VISA, MC, American Express, Discover). Checks from foreign banks are not accepted.

*GOLD STAR + UPGRADE PLAN*

Understandably, you&#8217;re feeling pretty badly about your damaged `Croix. So why not make the best of a bad situation and treat yourself to that higher-performance model you&#8217;ve been dreaming about? With our Upgrade Plan, you receive a brand new rod with a fresh new warranty. Here&#8217;s how you do it:

1. Return your damaged rod to St. Croix. You can use our Discount Shipping Program to save money.

2. Include a check equal to the Gold Star fee (Either $50 or $75 &#8211; see above.), plus the cost difference between the price of your new rod and that of your damaged one. It&#8217;s best to telephone a St. Croix Customer Service Representative at 800-826-7042 (select Service Center), or e-mail at [email protected] for assistance in determining the exact price.

3. That&#8217;s all there is to it. There&#8217;s no additional s&h charge for shipments within the continental USA. The s&h charge for shipments to Alaska, Hawaii, and all other countries is $30. The $30 fee for international shipments USA must be paid by credit card (VISA, MC, American Express, Discover). Checks from foreign banks are not accepted.


----------



## missionfishin

nothing like throwing the American worker under the bus for the sake of going from very rich to filthy, stinking rich.


----------



## acklac7

missionfishin said:


> nothing like throwing the American worker under the bus for the sake of going from very rich to filthy, stinking rich.


Again, read whom initially said this and what there story was...It's likely complete BS. I mean the guy could have had a bad interaction with St.Croix and decided to slander there name to get back at them...


----------



## Fishing Flyer

Yeah I'm a fan of St. Croix, and I found articles that said they are committed to continuing manufacturing in the US permanently. Anyway, now more people are aware of their great service and that is pretty much what came out of this thread.


----------



## BMayhall

never was a St. Croix fan..........


----------



## Freeze

acklac7 said:


> I can almost assure that you were fed a giant line of BS:T. St.Croix has always been adamant about most of there products being made in the USA.



I hope you are right - one look around at the empty factories in Dayton tells the disaster story of moving our industry to Mexico.


----------



## spfldbassguy

While I'd like to believe that they'll keep building most of their stuff here it's been known to happen before that a company says they're not going anywhere and then up n leaves. Like to see American workers actually getting a place to work in. I've never owned or used any of their products but have heard nothing but good things about the company.


----------



## missionfishin

acklac7 said:


> Again, read whom initially said this and what there story was...It's likely complete BS. I mean the guy could have had a bad interaction with St.Croix and decided to slander there name to get back at them...




Maybe I jumped to conclusions. I hope you're right.


----------



## fished-out

catfishfan69 said:


> I just walked around Tackle Town and that was it. Let me tell you NO BARGINS! Everything was higher then heck!


Odd; I was there too and found a few; for example Pleuger President spinning reels, normaly 59.99 (unless you get the smallest one) or 49.99 if you can get them on sale were $43, almost 30% less. Sales on falcon rods and others as well. Saw Panfish Assasins for 2.29; 2.99 most other places. Maybe not bargains, but cheaper. Just had to look for them and know your prices, as there were also the usual number of rip-offs.


----------



## reo

catfishfan69 said:


> So I just came back from the Indy boat show. $5.00 to park $13.00 to get it. I just walked around Tackle Town and that was it. Let me tell you NO BARGINS! Everything was higher then heck! Might as well go to Bass Pro. $950.00 for a 10' X10' space to SET UP!
> 
> Anyways I talked to a guy who was back field neighbors I guess you would call it with one of the guys who owns St. Croix Rods. He told me that the guy is having a multi million dollar house built in Arizona just minutes from the Mexico Border and will be moving there as soon as it is done. And by 2014 he is going to close the U.S. factory and build on to the Mexico factory and have ALL St Croix rods made there.
> 
> Someone wrote on this site a couple of years ago that they asked St. Croix what the difference was in rods made in the U.S. and Mexico. He was informed that there weren't any big differences in the rods. Just where they were build and the cost of labor.
> 
> Well I asked this guy that as he seemed to know a lot about St Croix Rods as he had a very large selection of them. He said that was true. As far as he knew - which he wasn't 100% sure BUT he thought when *they order blanks*, eyes, handles, wraps, ect. They ship half the order to the U.S. and the other half to Mexico. So I guess the guy who said that a few years ago was right about that.
> 
> IF you go over there and want to ask the guy yourself. He has probably 12 spaces 6 spaces back to back and he has everything from ice jigs $1.49 each to bobbers, to rods and reels. I don't think you can miss him!


Why would they "order blanks"?


----------



## bowhunter29

That's a load of BS. Any idiot worth their weight in horse poop knows that St. Croix rolls their own blanks- and blanks for tons of other companies.

Gotta love the internet...

jeremy


----------



## catfishfan69

fished-out said:


> Odd; I was there too and found a few; for example Pleuger President spinning reels, normaly 59.99 (unless you get the smallest one) or 49.99 if you can get them on sale were $43, almost 30% less. Sales on falcon rods and others as well. Saw Panfish Assasins for 2.29; 2.99 most other places. Maybe not bargains, but cheaper. Just had to look for them and know your prices, as there were also the usual number of rip-offs.


I don't consider a $5.00 discount a bargin! ($49.99 on sale for $43.00 ) even if you were talking about the $60.00 one for $43.00 that's not a bargin either. Panfish Assasins 70¢ off! Big Whoop! Where I work I ask the guy who orders items in for my place of work if he can order fishing tackle for me through my place of work wholesale and use their Ohio ID number for me, and he does. He doesn't care and the company doesn't care. I don't know their ID number and I don't get the cataclogs or anything. I give him a wholesale company name and he writes them and gets me a catalog. He gives it to me and I can buy almost anything out there at wholesale which is almost 1/2 of what retail is and that is what I was looking for over there. $60.00 reels for $25.00. Cause I get them for around $35.00 with shipping. Of course some places want you to place a $1,000 order but many only want a $100.00 order. Which as you all know when you are buying 1/2 off it is very easy to do. If where I work wouldn't do it for me I know a lot of guys who have Ohio vendors license. They don't have a business or anything. They have one just to able to buy wholesale. All they have to do is show sales every 6 months which most say they make $500.00 in sales. $1,000 a year. Which cost them $70.00 a year in sales taxes. Yea they pay $70.00 a year but after you buy a bunch of reels, rods, lures, tackle, car parts, hardware, tools, golf clubs and whatever you can think of for themselves and their friends that $70.00 is well worth it! Just saying!


----------



## robertj298

catfishfan69 said:


> I don't consider a $5.00 discount a bargin! ($49.99 on sale for $43.00 ) even if you were talking about the $60.00 one for $43.00 that's not a bargin either. Panfish Assasins 70¢ off! Big Whoop! Where I work I ask the guy who orders items in for my place of work if he can order fishing tackle for me through my place of work wholesale and use their Ohio ID number for me, and he does. He doesn't care and the company doesn't care. I don't know their ID number and I don't get the cataclogs or anything. I give him a wholesale company name and he writes them and gets me a catalog. He gives it to me and I can buy almost anything out there at wholesale which is almost 1/2 of what retail is and that is what I was looking for over there. $60.00 reels for $25.00. Cause I get them for around $35.00 with shipping. Of course some places want you to place a $1,000 order but many only want a $100.00 order. Which as you all know when you are buying 1/2 off it is very easy to do. If where I work wouldn't do it for me I know a lot of guys who have Ohio vendors license. They don't have a business or anything. They have one just to able to buy wholesale. All they have to do is show sales every 6 months which most say they make $500.00 in sales. $1,000 a year. Which cost them $70.00 a year in sales taxes. Yea they pay $70.00 a year but after you buy a bunch of reels, rods, lures, tackle, car parts, hardware, tools, golf clubs and whatever you can think of for themselves and their friends that $70.00 is well worth it! Just saying!


So you can buy a $300 shimano reel for about $150 or a $200 st. croix rod for $100? hahahahahahaha


----------



## sbreech

catfishfan69 said:


> I don't consider a $5.00 discount a bargin! ($49.99 on sale for $43.00 ) even if you were talking about the $60.00 one for $43.00 that's not a bargin either. Panfish Assasins 70¢ off! Big Whoop! Where I work I ask the guy who orders items in for my place of work if he can order fishing tackle for me through my place of work wholesale and use their Ohio ID number for me, and he does. He doesn't care and the company doesn't care. I don't know their ID number and I don't get the cataclogs or anything. I give him a wholesale company name and he writes them and gets me a catalog. He gives it to me and I can buy almost anything out there at wholesale which is almost 1/2 of what retail is and that is what I was looking for over there. $60.00 reels for $25.00. Cause I get them for around $35.00 with shipping. Of course some places want you to place a $1,000 order but many only want a $100.00 order. Which as you all know when you are buying 1/2 off it is very easy to do. If where I work wouldn't do it for me I know a lot of guys who have Ohio vendors license. They don't have a business or anything. They have one just to able to buy wholesale. All they have to do is show sales every 6 months which most say they make $500.00 in sales. $1,000 a year. Which cost them $70.00 a year in sales taxes. Yea they pay $70.00 a year but after you buy a bunch of reels, rods, lures, tackle, car parts, hardware, tools, golf clubs and whatever you can think of for themselves and their friends that $70.00 is well worth it! Just saying!


Well then why did you bother to go to the boat show with the wholesale gods raining their discounts directly on you? Especially if you have to pay to get in, pay to park, yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## dmbenjamin12

I used to be a st croix only guy, but after a bad run in with their customer service people ive switched to all veritas rods. I kept losing eyelets out of my guides, which got old really fast. I called st croix and the customer service guy basically told me I was SOL and it was probably an abuse issue. My rods were always in rod sox and suited in the rod lockers when not in use, now they sit in the corner of the basement and my 12 veritas rods go for boat rides

{Dave}


----------



## catfishfan69

robertj298 said:


> So you can buy a $300 shimano reel for about $150 or a $200 st. croix rod for $100? hahahahahahaha


I can get St Croix Premier Rods for $80.00 shipped! They are usually around $110.00 - $140.00 plus shipping. So not much of a deal for the $110 rods but almost 50% off of the $140 ones when you include shipping. hahahahahahaha 
Now who's laughing!


----------



## robertj298

catfishfan69 said:


> I can get St Croix Premier Rods for $80.00 shipped! They are usually around $110.00 - $140.00 plus shipping. So not much of a deal for the $110 rods but almost 50% off of the $140 ones when you include shipping. hahahahahahaha
> Now who's laughing!


I'll bet you can even get me that shimano core baitcaster that retails for $350 for $175.....


----------



## Harbor Hunter

I used to be a big St.Croix fan,now every rod I own is a G.Loomis.


----------



## thelatrobe33

Harbor Hunter said:


> I used to be a big St.Croix fan,now every rod I own is a G.Loomis.


They're a Japanese owned company now and I wouldn't be surprised if they made rods overseas before St. Croix does. They've been having some serious QA issues of their own.


----------

